
Mark Suster: uBeam has detailed plans for four product generations through 2019 - Osiris30
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/what-is-it-like-to-wake-up-and-have-the-press-ready-to-torpedo-your-business-351f27ca6d67#.l8ajo9bd2
======
sbierwagen
Interesting that he doesn't even try for a refutation on technical merit, he
just repeats the credentials of the team members, and how hard working they
all are.

~~~
foobarqux
He doesn't understand the tech, and uBeam doesn't have any technical
refutation to give.

------
ryguytilidie
Am I reading this wrong or is his defense essentially: "This person is smart
and has told me they could do this thing, so i funded it. If it ends up not
being possible, I'd fund them again because they are smart and driven".

So you want to fund people who are essentially scamming you? Is being a smart
and driven huckster better than being a smart and driven person who also
doesn't need to make things up.

